# Watching the DVR tuner



## Timeclock (May 19, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a R16 or R20 DVR and not finding an answer, would like to know if I can hook 2 TVs to it and watch the two tuners independently.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Timeclock said:


> I am thinking of getting a R16 or R20 DVR and not finding an answer, would like to know if I can hook 2 TVs to it and watch the two tuners independently.


No, there is only one output so you can watch only one tuner, the other is used for background recordings.


----------



## Timeclock (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I was afraid of that,


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't get one because they will tack another two years to your contract.


----------



## Timeclock (May 19, 2011)

I figured as much but I have been a DTV customer since 2003. Every time I look at the DVR receivers I fine more "R**" numbers. I just want a good SD receiver.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Don't get one because they will tack another two years to your contract.


Thanks Captain Obvious.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Timeclock said:


> I figured as much but I have been a DTV customer since 2003. Every time I look at the DVR receivers I fine more "R**" numbers. I just want a good SD receiver.


D11, D12 = SD receiver (non-DVR)
R15, R16 = SD DVR
R22 = SD DVR that can be upgraded to HD DVR.
H20/21/22/24/25 = HD receiver (non-DVR)
HR20/21/22/23/24 = HD DVR

Obtaining a receiver or DVR from DirecTV (or from a 3rd party retailer) will be a lease, and will invoke a 2 year service commitment. If you can find an owned unit to buy (check the buy/sell forum of this site), you should be able to add that to your account without a commitment, but you need to be careful and do some checking before buying (do a search, lot of info here about buying used receivers).


----------

